# soybean oil or?? any suggestions



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Am wanting to try a new skin spray and I was going to use soybean oil, however with that being said, alot more people are telling me that I sell to that soybean oil is causing cancer and or they are allergic to soybean oil so I thought if I could come up with another oil to use or a combination that wouldnt feel greasy that would be great any suggestions?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't use soybean oil because anything soy is simply getting bad press right now. Same with corn oil, it's hard to sell lard and tallow to some even though 99% of the soap in stores is tallow from beef fat from fast food restaurant grease Crisco (which is soy, but also contains cottonseedmeal oil) unsustainable palm oils (and the argument that ensues).

In the end you just make your products and see if they sell. But don't shoot your new product in the foot by picking a major oil (even if nobody really can be allergic to it or that it causes cancer, lets get real, that is crazy) I would go with a lighter oil that has excellent label appeal right now like almond oil, but then you may not want to go with a nut oil because of allergies  Olive oil, course we know anything but shipped in from overseas is actually cut with soybean oil anyway. LOL! Isn't this fun!!! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Apricot kernel oil is a good one to use, also fractionated coconut oil and sunflower oil... all three are light oils that absorb readily into the skin... Rice bran also... 
Adding just a tad of jojoba makes it luxurious... 
Soybeans are GMO heavy, and one of the crops that is heavily treated with pesticides and herbicides which is one of the reasons I don't feed them to my animals..


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

I put the apricot oil and jojoba in my fine mist sprayer and it does not come out as a fine spray, is there anything else I can do to make this work?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You are going to just use oils as a spray? Undiluted?


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

I was..what do you suggest? Im using it for like a bug spray..with essential oils


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

what could you dilute the oils with? Not water..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All lotions are oil and water emulsions. So yes, water...I would cut it with aloe vera juice, it's my 'water' in my lotion. So many ideas at lotion crafters, so many chemicals to add that will cut the heavy oil feel when you are spraying also.

You don't want to be spraying oil on your clothes....now an after bath oil rub, is wonderful in a spray, but not once your dressed.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You could use Polysorbate 20 as an emulsifier. http://www.essentialwholesale.com/Polysorbate-20_2. I purchased a bottle last year thinking I would put together my own bug repellant spray for the goats but I haven't gotten around to it . .

If you don't have an emulsifyer your ingredients will separate. In lotions that's usually emulsifying wax (E Wax), stearic acid, cetearyl alcohol or a combination of one or more of these. In sprays it's something like Polysorbate 20.

Both Lotioncrafters (http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncrafter-premium-ingredients-formulary.html) and the Herbarie (http://www.theherbarie.com/The-Formulary-p-7.html) have forumlaries on their websites that you might find helpful if you're looking for a recipe.


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

it says you have to refrigerate aloe vera juice, wouldnt that spoil in a spay left out??


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My lotion has passed 3 official testings (one left in a purse, one in an aircondtioned room and one in a home), I use a preservative plus it is perserved and not re-fridgerated when it's purchased, since it is sold to be drank I think that is where the re-fridgerate comes into it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

The aloe juice I have does not say it needs to be refridgerated after opening. It is 100% aloe juice. I've had the bottle for a year now and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------

